# Geekbench shoot-out - iPhone Edition



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

The ultimate test for *iPhone Geekbench* bragging rights. Let the games begin!

iPhone App is just 99¢. Let's play! Post your screen shots here! My coming up in a couple of minutes...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

*623* is the score to beat! iPhone 4S, 32 GB running iOS 6.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Just as I thought.... no one dares to challenge. :heybaby:


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

635 - iPhone 4S, 16, iOS 6.0.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

monokitty said:


> 635 - iPhone 4S, 16, iOS 6.0.


:clap:


----------



## Stephanie (Jul 21, 2004)

iPhone 4S, 32Gb, iOS 6.0 - 634.

Cheers!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

No tomfoolery here at all, I have an iPhone X, it was left in a bar. Its pretty sweet and fast.


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Aww yeah. iPhone 4 on iOS 6.








Can't wait for my iPhone 5!


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

wonderings said:


> No tomfoolery here at all, I have an iPhone X, it was left in a bar. Its pretty sweet and fast.


More like iphone PS (photoshop edition).


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Anxious to start seeing some iPhone 5 Benchmarks.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Just ran it on my iPhone 5.

*1485*

EDIT: Scratch that. Reran again after closing apps. Here's the score. (I caught the mute on purpose  )

*1635*


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

Just updated the Geekbench app and got this score:









Edit: that's over 4.5x my iPhone 4 score!


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Weird... I'm not getting anything over 1200 on my 5. It looks like you were also on battery when you ran the test, so it's most likely not a power management issue...


----------



## okcomputer (Jul 18, 2005)

ldphoto said:


> Weird... I'm not getting anything over 1200 on my 5. It looks like you were also on battery when you ran the test, so it's most likely not a power management issue...


Did you get the update for Geekbench? I also cleared out all running apps. Not sure what affects the test...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

okcomputer said:


> Just updated the Geekbench app and got this score:
> 
> View attachment 25139
> 
> ...


:clap:


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

1645....


----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

*1649*

1649


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

20DDan said:


> 1649


20DDan lays down the gauntlet.


----------



## SnowDX (Nov 10, 2010)

Is this typical for an iPhone 4?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## 20DDan (May 2, 2005)

Rounder said:


> View attachment 25159


I got that once a while ago when I first got the app. Too bad I didn't think to take a screen shot. Nice job in capturing it


----------



## SnowDX (Nov 10, 2010)

My new iPhone 5:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I an a single point shy of Rounder on my white iPhone 5 32 GB.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Best I can seem to get is 1647 on my 32GB iPhone 5.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)




----------



## Bjornbro (Feb 19, 2000)

Isn't this information useless? One can't change "what's-under-the-hood" on their iPhone, so basically everyone is comparing their (respective iPhone generation) factory specs.


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Bjornbro said:


> Isn't this information useless? One can't change "what's-under-the-hood" on their iPhone, so basically everyone is comparing their (respective iPhone generation) factory specs.


Yeah pretty much. It is interesting however that different capacity phones score differently...


----------

